# My life- growning, to now



## HeavenSent (Oct 7, 2010)

_*MY LIFE- GROWNING, TO NOW
Written By: Cynthriaa*_​

​On the day I was born,
On July, 16 1979, my mother and father already had two other children. One who was the age of four and the other which was two and half. On this day, they could tell that I was not so normal, they seen that I had some discoloring on my neck and also seen that I was born with bumps on my skin. With the doctors not knowing what this was even called way back then they had to wait- as the years went on- I was getting more of the bumps and the coloring on the neck was getting darker- at the age of three they found out that the bumps were "Tumors" and this disease was 


called "NeurofibromatosisNeurofibromatosis"​Not only did I have the NF 1 I have both of them. Which is very rare nobody even in whole family has this disease and I really thought that was very unfair that here I was un-normal and not even having the love that I should be from my mother and father. Here they are giving all the love to the other two- the other two always told me that I was adopted and not really their real child. Which I do think this from time to time- just by the way they treat me so differently; when I was six years, I had my very first surgery done on my leg- I had 220 stitches put into my little leg. I had to also have blood given back to me as well. I also found out I was born with a gift that many of people would love to have (ESP)​
When I was eight years old we went camping​My brother and sister had this friend which they knew that was there. His name was Chris, and they had that boy which was about 13 years old at that time rape me with a grill lighter (Which you all my think it is funny, but it isn’t) this boy would place the grill lighter up my behind and each time it went in he would light the thing. I laid there crying as my brother and sister sat there laughing about the whole thing. Thoughts going throughout my head wondering why; is this happening to me…Why, are they not helping me. By the time nine came along there was my brother now he thought he also had to have me as well.​

He would do this many times as the days​ went on- my mother and father never did anything about it. I tried to tell but my mother would say “You are just looking for someone to feel sorry for you.” Which I have never done- I am not one who would lie; and I was not lying to them. About two years later my dad walked in on my brother while he was doing his thing and all my father did was walk into the room and then walk right back out- I just could not believe my own eyes as he did this. I was thinking to myself “This pain is now going to end. I will not have to have him keep rapping me anymore, I will not have him hurting me in ways that I cannot even imagine, Thank you, father” I was so wrong​he did not care…

I was always beaten on as well,​You, know that old saying “If you do that again I will knock the piss out of you” Well, I would always have the piss knocked out of me. I myself never had to do anything wrong. If it was my brother or sister who would do it I was paying for it. I hated my life with them. I did not even want to be living. By the time I was 12 years, old I already been raped twice- and by the second one it was for many of years. I was molested number of times just because I had a big chest at such a young age. I would go to my mother crying when these things ever took place and she always told me “Shut up, you are looking for someone to feel sorry for you” I also was always thrown into the bathroom and had to stand there looking at myself into the mirror for hours at a time- just because I did not like to smile. I was thrown into the corner for things that were so dumb and out real. My brother and sister they got to do whatever it was they wanted to do. If I ever asked to do anything I always had to hear about my bad leg- the one which was all messed up due to this disease and the surgery only helped me for a very short 
time…

I was always made fun of at school​ I was called **** neck, and even the teachers allowed the children to do this- they would laugh about it. I met my husband when I was 15 years old, I would talk with him all the time though when we were on the C.B. we talked with each other for hours in and out. After talking to him for about eight months we met each other- then we became close friends. He was a man in every way. He did not do these things because he was so much older than me either. Seeing, I was his first at everything there was… He was 31 years old at that time. We loved each other and age did not matter. I would tell him all the time to get me out there to take me home with him. He couldn’t though do to his each and me not being of age. After him and me being best friends for about two months we started to date which lasted for two weeks and then we got engaged and this was when my mother and father would tell me that I had to move out- that they were losing money. They told my sister the same thing. Also said “One, of the two of you, will have to change your wedding dates- and also you both have to move out and go with the ones you are with” I thought it was great I got to leave that house of hate. But then here is what was said 


“I am not going to be the one changing my​ wedding date, have Jynnette do it. (Jynnette was my name until I changed it) 
So, here I was not getting married in a church at the age of `17 like I wanted too. Once I was done with school was when we were going to get married. It did not happen for one- because my folks kicked me out of my home at 15 years old- I to cover for them I also had to cover for my man as well. Which he was 31 years old; my folks they loved the fact I found someone who would want me. Because they never did and they knew he would take me in and keep me forever until the day I die… It was also all a lie- they just wanted me gone and my sister got to stay with them and my brother also got to move back home.
So, the day I moved in with my “fiancée “his mother and his sister- it was great which I thought. I then was starting to be abused from his mother which she was able to do whatever it was she wanted to do to me. I really thought my man would be on my side he never was though when it came to her and his sister he allowed them to say all the rudest things to me and also hit me. I was the one who paid for it. I was abused from my husband for five years of our marriage and also he did while we were dating like I said. I did not have a place to go. My family did not want me. They kept telling me “No, stay there work it out”


I called many of times to go back home- they would not let me. They allowed my sister and brother to stay there though and they wrote me off. They did on the day I was born. 

When I was sixteen years old,​I was told that my husband’s Nephew was going to be moving in- I told my husband right away though- “No, let’s move then. I have a felling he is going to get me” I really did not like the fact he was moving into that house with us; I was right after four months of him living there he raped me then. I then found out “I am having a baby” He did not get me out of that house fast enough- I was raped the day before we moved out- I then also was abused (like I said five years of the marriage) We went to this park on the 4th of July, back in 1996 it was this thing that Dorr, MI always had back then anyway I was not feeling too well, that day and felt very weak as my husband was standing there in the hot sun talking to his mother I told him “We need to go Hon, I do not feel well” well, as we were walking away he was yelling at me and calling me the worse the names- he then also went to hit me across the face as I moved he hit the my shoulder and knocked me onto the ground. He has also tried to kill me before…. 


Skip over some yrs now-​ I did have him locked up after five years of this- things then got way better and have been better. We had this place that belonged to my Mother and Father- which we were living in for a while and on my Birthday, we found out that we had to move out due my brother and sister taking my folks whole live savings and kept robbing their home. They were into crack. I also was the one who was blame when thing came up messing and I am not one who steals. I was not one who did wrong. Those two made them lose everything- they lost their house, cars that get away place and so much more. But they just do not care. My daughter was 5 years, old at that time and they did not care if we had a place to go to or not. They upright said GET OUT- now my mother has always said about my sister though on why, she will not kick them out. “She has kids- I am doing it for the kids” Well, they kicked me and my family out of the place we had and did not care… Also, when we had to stay with my mother and father for a short time I ended up with a bladder infection- I stayed in my old room;​

I kept coming down to use the bathroom​ I had to pee- (it’s what you do with a bladder infection”) well, after the fifth time of me coming down they locked me into my room upstairs then I was not able to come back down. I yelled and bound on the door to get out. My husband and I were the ones who had to leave due to my brother and sister locking us into my room just because my sister had a kid sleeping and I kept using the bathroom…

By the time I was 28 I already had 300 surgeries done
I also found out that I was going to be dying within the next four years. My husband he was always there for me- at first things were bad but after those five years it has been great- we both love each other so very much- and the love we have you would never find a love like this. We, know the meaning of true love. Now to end this fast- here I am now 31 and I now had had 332 surgeries. Later on, I will write more to this


----------

